# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  ASRock продемонстрирует новейшие материнские платы, видеокарты и решения для майнинга

## Labs

Тайбэй, Тайвань, 31 мая 2018 г. – ASRock, мировой лидер в производстве материнских плат, видеокарт и ультракомпактных ПК, сообщает о том, что на выставке COMPUTEX, которая пройдет с 5 июня по 9 июня в Тайбэе, компания продемонстрирует самые актуальные материнские платы на чипсетах Intel и AMD серии, графические карты серии Phantom Gaming и решение для майнинга криптовалют.


Передовые решения станут частью экспозиции ASRock, в которой будут представлены новейшие технологии и разработки, отвечающие всем требованиям обычных вычислительных и игровых систем, а также систем для добычи криптовалют. В том числе:Материнские платы на чипсетах Intel серии 300;Материнские платы на чипсетах AMD B450;Видеокарты последнего поколения серии Phantom Gaming;Ведущие мировые решения для распределенных и ресурсоемких вычислений;Ультракомпактные ПК на платах типоразмера Mini-STX с набором системной логики Intel серии 300.*Даты и время проведения выставки:*5-8 июня, 2018: 9:30-18:009 июня 2018 года: 9:30-16:00*Место проведения:*
Выставочный центр Тайбэй Нанган, зал 1 (№ 1, 2-й район Цзиньмао, район Нанган, Тайбэй 11568, Тайвань)Стенд: L0810

----------

